# Pickin & Grinin



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

My small garden is doing incredible this year, 100 pounds red potatoes, 50 pounds of sweet onions up to 1 pound each, all the yellow and acorn squash I can eat and now the tomatoes,peppers and okra are comming on strong. I planted corn after digging my potatoes and it is about 3 foot tall. Here is a few recent pictures.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Very nice!! Your pictures are such good quality.

How are you preserving the different vegetables?


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

very nice


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

I put the potatoes and onions on racks in the garage to keep them cool and dry and the rest is being eating and alot is givin away.


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

Okay, what size is your garden?
What are you fertilizing with?
How often you water?
I live south of Dallas, so I be the humidity helps you.. that garden looks great.. and yea, what camera u using too.. great pics.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

I down sized from last year a little bit so it's about 20'x40'. I use miricle grow to start the small plants then I use wal-mart 13-13-13 and water heavy to work in the fertilizer. My camera is a Kodak easy share z740 5.0 megapixel.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

thats some fine looking vittles you got there


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

nice


----------



## czechgrubworm (May 17, 2006)

thanks.. please share more, really enjoy your garden..the wind south of dallas just about blew my garden out of the dirt last night. wow, what a storm..


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

good looking produce there! what are the smaller dark green peppers?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

look like poblanos to me. my poblano plant hasn't done squat yet - but I think they are slow to mature.


----------



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

The smaller peppers are pablano's, they didn't get as big as I thought they would but they taste great. They also seem to grow very slowly compared to my other peppers. I have had some really good sized bell peppers and banana peppers though.


----------



## LEAP YR. BABY (Apr 2, 2009)

Very impressive. My approach is similar to yours. Just wish the outcome was too!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> look like poblanos to me. my poblano plant hasn't done squat yet - but I think they are slow to mature.


I use rose food and lots of water and yes peppers are slow I start my seeds in Dec. and they are just now as big as my hand. Want something cool let them turn red on the vine and they get sweeter


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

you talking about bells or poblanos?


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

poblanos I use what I can then dry the rest for chilli powder and salsa


----------

